# Bay fishing from POC to Rockport wanted



## texiskid (Sep 18, 2020)

Living in Victoria, fished most of my life in this area willing to pay share of expenses and labor involved. I am 60 years old non smoker non drinker wanting to get back into the Salt Life PM me if you have any ideas Thanks ED 281-728-5573


----------

